# Barrons Brewery - Native Range



## Airgead (5/1/08)

Folks

Due to a slight inventory control issue (ie: ran out of homebrew) I have been trying a few commercial beers lately. This weekend I picked up a 6 pack each of Barons 2 "native" beers - the Black Wattle Seed Ale and the Lemon Myrtle Wit.

The lemon myrtle wit is pretty good. A nice tart wit with a fair whack of lemon myrtle flavour. Its a nice summer beer. Great on a hot day. The lemon gets a bit overpowering after a while so I couldn't drink more than 1 or 2 in a session. If they toned it down a bit I think it would be better. On the other hand, the missus took a sip then wandered off with my glass <_< ! She loves the stuff. She snarfed the rest of the 6 pack too. I think I'll be trying a clone in the near future.

I'm not quite as keen on the wattle seed ale but I think its just the wrong beer for the time of year. Its a dark, sweet ale with some nice roasty notes from the wattle seed. Not quite what I am looking for on a hot summer evening but in 6 months time it will be a nice beer to drink with a warming stew or roast.


Both are well worth a try but I'd wait till it cools down for the wattle seed ale. All up though I still think their ESB and Pale are their best.

Cheers 
Dave


----------



## fixa (5/1/08)

Only tried the lemon Myrtle, but agree it's a nice drop, but one not to have too much of if you know what i mean...


----------



## Hargie (5/1/08)

...the lemon myrtle wit is one of those beers where the aroma is great but the flavor is poor....

...aroma is lovely tart citrus, slightly perfume-y with subdued malt ... 

... but...taste and mouthfeel are full-on lemon myrtle soap and it is impossible to get past that...couldn't finish... a shame...


----------



## clay (5/1/08)

I tried the Wattle seed ale recently and really liked it , though I agree its not the right time of year for a beer like this. Don't know what wattle seeds taste like so I cant say they contributed anything to the beer


----------



## Airgead (7/1/08)

clay said:


> I tried the Wattle seed ale recently and really liked it , though I agree its not the right time of year for a beer like this. Don't know what wattle seeds taste like so I cant say they contributed anything to the beer



I make a wattle seed icecream and the best way I can describe the flavour is like a light chocolate malt but without the malt. It has a roasty, nutty flavour. A little bit goes quite a long way. i suspect that all the chocolate/roast flavours in the wattle beer are down to the wattle seed rather than choc malt.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## troyedwards (6/5/08)

continuing on from this, has anyone got any suggestions of how much lemon myrtle to add (see my post in kits/extract - adding flavours). I will only be making about 5L of brew. Adding it to a generic Coopers Lager kit with 500g Dextrose and 500g LME. 
I assume that you would add seeds, boil in small amount of water and then add to brew with seeds in a muslin bag???


----------



## Jazzafish (6/5/08)

The stuff is pretty strong so start small in quantities. Treat the roasted wattle seeds like a roasted malt when considering amounts but add it strait to the boil/steep it. For the lemon myrtle, treat it like a late hop addition. When brewed they are both added at the end of boil in the whirlpool.


----------



## troyedwards (6/5/08)

Jazzafish said:


> For the lemon myrtle, treat it like a late hop addition. When brewed they are both added at the end of boil in the whirlpool.



Not sure i fully understand, my experience with grains etc and steeping/ boiling is very very limited.

Do you mean, let it ferment in primary for a week, then as iam bulk priming after boiling the seeds in water add to the mix along with the bulk priming agent and then straight into bottles??


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/5/08)

Wasn't a fan of the myrtle - SWMBO really liked it though

The wattle seed was quite nice - SWMBO liked that too

Hmmmm for someone who has never drunk a whole beer SWMBO sure does like a lot of beers  

Cheers


----------



## troyedwards (6/5/08)

I tried the barons first at a beer and wine expo and then again at the Australian Hotel (The Rocks, Sydney). Rate it. I also rate outback brewery


----------



## white.grant (6/5/08)

Spoke to a guy at the Barons booth at the Towradgi beer and wine fair a few weeks back and he likened the use of the lemon myrtle to the coriander and citrus peel addition in Hoegaarden type recipes. 

I'm working on a hoegaarden clone at the mo and while recipes vary its generally a small amount about 30 -50 gms of coriander/citrus peel in for the whole boil. 

I rather like the Barons ESB too.

grant


----------



## Jazzafish (6/5/08)

troy_edwards said:


> Not sure i fully understand, my experience with grains etc and steeping/ boiling is very very limited.
> 
> Do you mean, let it ferment in primary for a week, then as iam bulk priming after boiling the seeds in water add to the mix along with the bulk priming agent and then straight into bottles??



Not really,

The process is part of an all grain procedure. If you are doing kits, I would start with the following:

Make a lemon mertyl or roasted wattle seed tea in a coffee plunger.
Base your lemon mertyl beer on a wheat beer kit
Base your black wattle on an alt or porter kit. Maybe even an old ale kit.


----------



## Jazzafish (6/5/08)

Grantw said:


> Spoke to a guy at the Barons booth at the Towradgi beer and wine fair a few weeks back and he likened the use of the lemon myrtle to the coriander and citrus peel addition in Hoegaarden type recipes.
> 
> I'm working on a hoegaarden clone at the mo and while recipes vary its generally a small amount about 30 -50 gms of coriander/citrus peel in for the whole boil.
> 
> ...



His comments should point you in the right direction when considering the yeast for a lemon mertyl beer too 

I have to admit, the barons recipes were the most creative beers I brewed at AIB. A good batch of black wattle was awesome before pasteurization.


----------



## AlphaOne (6/5/08)

try the Lemon Myrtle Wit with some fresh steamed mussels. that's what we had at the last Brewhouse beer tasting, and they were magnificent!


----------

